# الشخصية السوية..!!!



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*






الشخصية السوية..!!!

*​ 
*+ الشخصية السوية هي الشخصية الطبيعية العادية ، و من أهم سمات هذه الشخصية ما يلي :*
*أولاً : الموقف من الرغبات :*
  [FONT=&quot]1 - عدم الذاتية أو الأنانية
*       v         **" لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه ، بل كل واحد إلى ما هو لآخرين أيضاً " ( في 2 : 4 )*
*       v         **" المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها "             ( 1 كو 13 : 5 )*
  [FONT=&quot]2 - عدم التذمر أو التمرد إنما التأقلم مع الواقع[/FONT]
*       v         **كما تذمر الشعب على موسى في البرية*
*       v         **و تذمر الابن الأصغر على أبيه*
  [FONT=&quot]3 - عدم الكبت أو الفراغ أو الهروب و العيش في الأحلام[/FONT]
*       v         **و يفيد هنا تحديد الهدف و وضوحه و تنوع الاهتمامات*
  [FONT=&quot]4 - عدم التصرف تصرفات طفولية و هو ما يعرف في علم النفس بالنكوص[/FONT]
*       v         **مثل أخاب الملك عندما رفض نابوت اليزرعيلي أن يبيع له حقله*
*       v         **و يفيد في هذه الحالة المواجهة و المناقشة*
*       v         **التدريب على التسامي و الترفع*
  [FONT=&quot]5 - عدم القلق أو التشاؤم[/FONT]
*       v         **في حالة عدم تحقيق رغباتنا و آمالنا ، و كذلك لا نستسلم للفشل*
*       v         **" فلا نفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصد في حينه إن كنا لا نكل "       ( غل 6 : 6 )*
*       v         **" لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة و المحبة و النصح "     ( 2 تي 1 : 7 )*
*       v         **بل ملقين كل همنا عليه لأنه يعتني بنا ( بطرس الأولى 5 : 7 ) *
*       v         **و إن سقطت ( أي فشلت ) أقوم ( ميخا 7 : 8 ) *
  [FONT=&quot]6 - الاعتدال في الآمال و التطلعات[/FONT]
*       v         **" **…** لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي أن يرتئي بل يرتئي إلى التعقل "    ( رو 12 : 3 ) *
*ثانياً : الموقف من العواطف و الانـفـعالات :*
*1 - لا ننساق وراء العاطفة و لا نفكر بجفاء*
*       v         بل نسلك بعاطفة متعقلة ، و نفكر تفكير سمائي*

*       v         **رفقة دفعت ابنها يعقوب إلى خداع أبيه*
*       v         **اليهود فكروا في رجم المرأة الخاطئة ، لكن الرب يسوع لم يدينها و إنما قادها للتوبة *
*2 - لا نستسلم للانفعالات لكن نسعى للتعبير الناضج عنها*
*       v         **السيدة العذراء تحت الصليب : عبرت عن مشاعرها لكن بسمو و روحانية*
*       v         **داود النبي يستسلم للغضب و يهدد نابال بالانتقام أما أبيجايل فتتصرف بحكمة*
*       v         **ضبط الانفعالات يجنب الإنسان الخشونة و الحدة و العنف*
*       v         **و أيضاً ضبط العواطف لا يجعلنا نتمادى في التعبير عنها ( كما تمادى يعقوب في البكاء على إبنه يوسف )*
*       v         **كذلك نسعى إلى استقرار المشاعر بمعنى عدم التقلب في العواطف أو التقلب في الانفعالات*
*3 - و عقلانية العواطف و الانفعالات تقود إلى :*
*       v         **عدم التعصب للرأي و الانفتاح للرأي الآخر*
*       v         **و استقلالية الرأي لا تقودنا إلى التصلف و العناد*
*ثالثاً : الموقف من التصرفات :*
*تصرفات الإنسان إما تتصف بالإقدام أو بالإحجام*
*1 - الإقدام*
*       v         **هناك إقدام نافع         مثل داود و مواجهته لجليات الجبار*
*       v         **و هناك إقدام شاذ      و قد يتخذ عدة مظاهر منها :*
X* التهور و الاندفاع                  *X* الجدل غير البناء*
X* التجني على الغير                  *X* الغضب الباطل       *
*       v         **لذلك فالأمر يحتاج إلى التروي مع الثقة بالنفس   *
*2 - الإحجام*
*       v   **هناك إحجام نافع مثل إحجام داود عن قتل شاول و هو في المغارة*
*       v    **و هناك إحجام شاذ    يأخذ أحد المظاهر التالية :*
X* السلبية و العناد        *X* الغيرة و الحسد*
X *الكآبة و صغر النفس     *X* التردد*
*       v   **و الأمر يحتاج إلى الاتكال على الله و طلب معونته و الثقة في مواعيده*
*       v     **و الاتزان بين الإقدام و الإحجام يتطلب ما يلي :*
*       v   **راجع نفسك من حين لآخر*
*       v **اقبل نفسك كما هي كمخلوق إلهي بمزاياها و عيوبها كما قبل السيد المسيح بطرس*
*       v    **اكتشف المزايا و استثمرها ، و اعرف العيوب و اطرحها أمام الله ليصلحها *
*       v     **تجنب الغرور و تجنب اليأس*
*       v      **لا تتعجل النتائج  لأننا سوف نثمر في حينه إن كنا لا نكل*
*رابعاً : الموقف من الأصدقاء و الزملاء :*
*1 - قبول الأصدقاء على علاتهم  = حب قريبك كنفسك*
*2 - توقع مالا تتوقع = لا تصدم من تصرف غير عادي من صديق أو زميل*
*3 - التوازن بين الأخذ و العطاء  و هذا يتطلب :*
*       v         **الخروج عن الذات*
*       v         **الانسجام مع الغير*
*       v         **عدم العطاء الكاذب*
*       v         **العطاء بحكمة و بلا انتظار المقابل*
*       v         **الحرية بمعنى عدم الانسياق و استقلالية الشخصية مع الالتزام بعلاقات الوفاء و عدم النفعية*
*4 - الإحساس بمشاعر الغير ، تقديرها ، احترامها = بكاء مع الباكين و فرحاً مع الفرحين*
*5 - الاتزان العاطفي مع الغير= عدم الجفاء و عدم التمادي*
*خامساً : الموقف من الكبار و السلطة :*
*1 - عدم الشعور بالغرور و التعالي*
*2 - عدم الحساسية الزائدة لرأى الكبار و تفهم نفسيتهم و موقفهم*
*3 - المناقشة و الاحتمال و قبول المشورة و النصح*
*4 - عدم التمرد و عدم مقابلة العنف بالعنف ، فالجواب اللين يصرف الغضب.*





*منقوووووول
*​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جداا
شكرااا
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> شكرااا
> يسوع يباركك*​


ميرسى خالص يا استاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسي كتييييييييييير
للموضوع الجميييييييل
بجد
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييييييير
> للموضوع الجميييييييل
> بجد
> ربنا يكون مع حضرتك
> ​


ميرسى خالص ياتاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه


----------



## كاسح الإسلام (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للموضوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كاسح الإسلام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للموضوع


ميرسى خالص يا استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع اكتر من رائع 

شكراااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


ميرسى خالص يا مامتى الغالية للتشجيع حضرتك والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه


----------

